# Preparing for pregnancy?



## Alana (Jan 4, 2005)

You would think I should know these things, considering I have 3 children already. But, my youngest is 4 and i never prepared to get pregnant, just had 3 kids in 3 yrs. LOL! Anyway, we decided we really want a 4th. I want to be in optimum health beforehand. Any suggestions for me? I plan on exercising, weight training and doing yoga, as well as eating very healthy...I want to get some extra poundage off first anyway.


----------



## penguintattoo (Oct 14, 2008)

I started taking vitamins when we started trying, just to make sure I was getting enough Folic Acid.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

I went to a naturopath and had bloodwork done to see if my vitamin levels were good, especially ones important in pregnancy.


----------



## brinalicious (Jan 2, 2009)

I think yoga is great for getting in shape! I started Bikram yoga about 7 months ago, when I knew I was going to be TTC this year. I also started taking a daily multivitamin and folic acid. I have had a pretty healthy diet for some time now, but I didn't until I started Weight Watchers almost 5 years ago. If you are trying to lose more than 10 pounds, I highly recommend Weight Watchers because it really helps you learn how to eat right--including eating more of a whole food diet, etc. I also had my tetanus booster done several months before TTC, at my midwife's recommendation. Good luck to you! When are you going to start trying?


----------

